# VK - Not a happy Chappy



## Kalashnikov (17/2/17)

So at the beginning of the month i purchased a DripBox 2. With a few issues such as reading battery meter wrong and a loose juice magnet door. After 2 weeks of trying to fight with kangertech on releasing a new software to fix the battery issue i had given up and returned the device last week back to VK craighall. 

Its been 1 week since then and i have heard no response yet. I have been purchasing gear for 3 years now from VK and never had any issue. My issue is with the return policy. How can it take over a week to check if a device is faulty?
What if that was my only device? 
Would i have to revert back to stinkies while waiting for my device to be replaced?
For someone trying to quit. I dont think going over a week without a device is something easy and not everyone has spare devices to be used. I really think that a better strategy needs to be thought up regarding returns...

So here i wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (17/2/17)

Tagging @Stroodlepuff !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/17)

Hi @Kalashnikov 

Unfortunately these policies had to be put in place as Head Office does not own the stores and in the past we have recieved alot of returns where there is actually nothing wrong with the device and it has come down to user error, I will chat to the people in the returns department and follow up with what is happening with your device and revert back to you as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/2/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi @Kalashnikov
> 
> Unfortunately these policies had to be put in place as Head Office does not own the stores and in the past we have recieved alot of returns where there is actually nothing wrong with the device and it has come down to user error, I will chat to the people in the returns department and follow up with what is happening with your device and revert back to you as soon as possible.


Wondering if you have forgotten? 
Still no response


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/17)

Hey bud,

Sorry I have been a bit swamped, I have asked the repairs department to contact you, please let me know if they dont by end of business today.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

